

Show HN: Arima – A Q&A site for mass opinon - winstonl
http://arima.io

======
girinambari
How it is different from sites like Quora, Ask etc.,? What is the value Arima
providing which none of the above providing?

------
fiatjaf
I don't think I like the idea, but maybe there is people who like it. The site
is pretty.

